# Plantcare in .5 - 1 gallon tank



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

For the next month, my buggers are all being downsized to smaller tanks until I move into our new place and get the bigger tanks unpacked. 2 .5 gallons, 2 1 gallons, 1 1.5 gallon, and a 2 gallon tank. 

I know this means more water changes, but I know that plants help water quality. I managed to all but kill my Anubias. It is currently a bunch of roots with a tiny leaf protruding from the top. (It's slowly coming back) 

There is someone in the area who sells the following fresh water plants:

Java Moss are sold in a dense golf ball size.

Rotala Indica: 

Java Moss: Golf Ball size. 

Vals, also called Tape Grass: 

Cardinalis plants (Red Temple or Alternanthera Reineckii): 

Riccia Fluitans. 

What of these would be best for low level care and that won't take over these smaller sized tanks? I'll be using gravel and a good desk lamp as light. And how do you recommend intergrating them or testing I guess before sticking them in with the fish?

The person says they are disease free, but to be on the safe side. And this much better price wise than buying individual plants from Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## ZeroChan (Feb 1, 2015)

java moss is easiest. If it grows to much, just chuck some out or leave in separate jar to use in a bigger tank


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Alternanthera Reineckii (also called AR) is not a low light plant it needs medium to high light. Rotala Indica is also a medium to high light plant. 
Some val species prefer medium light. Which sp of val is it? Spiral? Italian? American/jungle? if is is the last *do not get it* unless you have at least a 10g (even there its probably too big-20g tall or tank over 24" high would be better)) its leaves can grow 4-6' (yes feet not inches) long and over 1" wide. Spiral val I'd say tank size should be at least a 3g (or 12" tall).. Italian vals is a bit taller than spiral so something above 5g (over 12" tall) for tank size.


So from your list you can get the java moss, and the riccia. Moss can be tied down and grow below the surface fine, riccia likes to float ALOT. You can tie it and trim it to keep it short but it will do its best to piss you off and float up again. But if you let the riccia glob grow at the surface it can look pretty:
















(stem in second photo is not part of riccia, different plant photobombing)

btw the riccia should be very cheap or a very large portion, this stuff grows fast and is undemanding it should not have a high price. Many people on a plant forum I frequent RAOK this (random act of kindness aka just pay shipping and you get free ___) as its such an aggressive grower. Its also illegal in some areas as it can take over and destroy ecosystems in waterways/ponds/etc etc.


----------

